# Transmission stalls on symlinks



## naguz (Feb 11, 2010)

While I contin ue to seed large files, I would like to have them moved where they belong. I thought I'd fix this with symlincs. However, that doesn't work.

The symlinc looks OK: 
	
	



```
lrwxr-xr-x  1 transmission  torrents           76 Feb  6 21:49 500.Days.Of.Summer.2009.BluRay.1080p.x264.DTS.dxva-
xander -> /filer/filmer/-HD/500.Days.Of.Summer.2009.BluRay.1080p.x264.DTS.dxva-xander/
```

The permissions for the files in the symlinced folder are also OK: 
	
	



```
drwxrwxr-x  2 transmission  torrents  4 Feb  3 01:45 
500.Days.Of.Summer.2009.BluRay.1080p.x264.DTS.dxva-xander
```

And I have even tried to give the same permissions to the parent folder with no luck. When I try to verify the torrent, nothing happens, and if I try to redownload it, it says the file already exsists.

Is there something wrong with the way transmission or freebsd handles symlinks, or am I just missing something?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm guessing transmission doesn't allow symlinks as it would be a way to "break" out of the "shared folders".

Imagine what would happen if I created a torrent for a symlink to /etc/passwd?


----------



## naguz (Feb 11, 2010)

Then what i downloaded would be a symlink-file and nothing more. Transmission doesn't have a shared folder, it is a torrent-client. It only downloads and shares the files in the torrent, and putting a symlink (which is after all, only a file) in a torrent would share that symlink-ile and nothing more.

Symlinking this way also works well on linux.


----------



## Beastie (Feb 11, 2010)

No, it does. I had FreeBSD's disc1 and livefs ISOs in a storage directory so I thought I would share them. I symlinked both to my torrent download directory. The first time I started them, Transmission verified them, thereby filling the remaining free memory and a few MBs of swap. 

Maybe it's confused about the hyphen in that -HD directory.
Also try symlinking the individual files instead of the directory.

```
cd /torrent_download_directory/500.Days.Of.Summer.2009.BluRay.1080p.x264.DTS.dxva-xander
ln -s /filer/filmer/-HD/500.Days.Of.Summer.2009.BluRay.1080p.x264.DTS.dxva-xander/* .
```

Just some ideas.


----------



## naguz (Feb 11, 2010)

Tried to remove the hyphen and only link the files. "Error, can't find local data" when verifying, and redownloading the torrent makes it download it again (storing .part-files but not touching the symlinks)


----------



## naguz (Mar 12, 2010)

I found the error. The "filmer" directory in the path had incorrect permissions. So it was just me being stupid after all.


----------

